
ValueStream: DevOps Metrics – Observing Delivery Across Multiple Systems - dm03514
https://medium.com/@dm03514/valuestream-devops-metrics-observing-delivery-across-multiple-systems-7ae76a6e8deb
======
dm03514
Hi, Author here, I would very much love to hear your experiences capturing
these "core" DevOps metrics. Are you able to do it successfully? What approach
do you take?

